# Getting to Sugar Hill Pond in Pine Log WMA



## Hoot (Aug 15, 2015)

To those who have been there, did you head up Oak St off of 411 and wind around to the pond, or did you get there from East Valley Rd?

I tried to get there both ways.  Going way up Oak St, past the water tank, then a clearing, the road then quickly fizzled down to nearly a trail, before I got there.  Maybe there was still a road, but it was so overgrown I didn't want to risk driving any further.  This was 2 or 3 months ago, when the gate on Oak St was open.

I also tried to get there by going to Neel Lake, off of East Valley.  Just past the lake, the road was gated.  That road isn't on my topo map, so I don't even know if it goes to Sugar Hill Pond.

Here is a screen shot of my GPS tracks (with waypoints I marked, for reference):


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 16, 2015)

Can't get to it from Oak St and if you made it to the water tank you were on private property. Only way in is by East Valley, but if you are looking to fish it I doubt you'll have any luck. It and a few other small ponds are old mining ponds and I've never seen any fish in them.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 16, 2015)

How do you get to it off of East Valley?  The only way I saw was at the closed gate marked by "GATE1" on my screen shot, and that is on private property too.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 18, 2015)

Go a little further east on East Valley Rd. The road that goes to Neel Lake also goes all the way through the WMA. This time of year they do have the gates closed until usually just before archery season.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 18, 2015)

Danny Leigh said:


> Go a little further east on East Valley Rd. The road that goes to Neel Lake also goes all the way through the WMA. This time of year they do have the gates closed until usually just before archery season.



Ok - thanks.  The day I tried to do that, the gate at Neel Lake was closed, but the Oak St gate and main gate by the check-in station were both open.  I figured they would all be open or closed at the same time.


----------

